# Online College



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't like it. How about you? I think the lack of connection makes the process mind numbing. One of the accomplishments of the modern education system is that it brings people together. Even with visual conferences, forums, etc. I find the whole process rather numbing. One of the reasons I like college so much is that you get someone who has mastered the subject to tell stories and comment on the field, etc. Have you tried it? How did you like it?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I took an online continuing education class. It wasnt too bad. The feedback from the instructor was not compromised in the sense that it wasnt abbreviated, and very informative. It was also nice that I got to meet people from all over the US. Would I get an entire degree online. Hell no. I need the interaction from people. and I'm more of a talker than a writer ( my minor was in speech). And with online classes you miss the social aspects of going to school and the networking.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I took an online class also. There was no teacher-student interaction except through the .pdf files of the textbook he posted, and occasional videos explaining how to submit the homework. Then he got behind schedule and ended up posting the last 4 chapters (which were some of the most important) a few days before the final exam. Not a good experience.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Online College: If done correctly it can be better than going to a college. If done wrong it can get you into a job you won't know how to do, and then you'll screw up. I think Online college should be set with a lot of teacher student interaction. Videos, Web conferences, chatrooms for you and other students.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> Online College: If done correctly it can be better than going to a college. If done wrong it can get you into a job you won't know how to do, and then you'll screw up. I think Online college should be set with a lot of teacher student interaction. Videos, Web conferences, chatrooms for you and other students.


I've found a way to do both and work on two degrees simultaneously which should have high pay off and solve any problem I may of had early on with GPA. If for whatever reason, the admissions board for a master's degree rejects me(every single one of them) I will still have a degree closer to what I should actually be doing. The beauty of my plan is that it provides a contingency nothing short of absolute containment. In my opinion, knowledge is knowledge. I may end up at a fourth tier Master's program but I believe with the right work ethic and experience over time I can fine tune my mind into a well honed analytical power horse and actually contribute some worthy ideas. Even if the ideas fail and don't work out at all, I'll enjoy the exploration and application and access to all the tools to get there. It's liberating to take a perceived failure and translate it into a high pay off.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Knowledge is Power. Power corrupts. So study hard and become evil.


----------

